# Bill Hall is this one of yours?



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I can't tell Bill but the back set of gears look a little off and the pictures aren't clear enough for my eyes.



http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-DUALLY-PROTOTYPE-RARE-/250706586846?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a5f46ecde


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wooooah man this guy is smoking something other than a Kool......no way is that a $300.00 car. He doesn't even say if it runs the way it should as good running shape doesn't mean anything. When people use the word good what they are real saying is that it isn't GREAT. oh it runs but, would it even do a lap around your track...mine does and it runs Great not just good.

I can look at this and tell you it isn't a Bill Hall production....nope.

Bob...check out his other slot Auction and you be the judge...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it's looks crooked too... the rear axels don't line up


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naw ... not mine.

The gear plate add-on doesnt have a lap joint or a side gusset. 

Only one was made with the specialty half rear rims and super tire low-pros...Bob has it.

No way that thing runs right. Even if you installed the gear plate correctly (note that the front tangs are askew) that wicked hook in the add-on will make it scuttle like a hermit crab. 

Getting the tandem axle to work right is all about square and plumb...that one is looking pretty dubious.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Wooooah man this guy is smoking something other than a Kool......no way is that a $300.00 car. He doesn't even say if it runs the way it should as good running shape doesn't mean anything. When people use the word good what they are real saying is that it isn't GREAT. oh it runs but, would it even do a lap around your track...mine does and it runs Great not just good.
> 
> I can look at this and tell you it isn't a Bill Hall production....nope.
> 
> Bob...check out his other slot Auction and you be the judge...zilla


I think Great is a relative term as well. I hope no one would sell you a car that they call good and it barely makes it around the track. I would not call that good at all. I would say needs TLC in that case. Good to me is a tenth of a second or so slower than great. Great wins races.

Is that thing a real prototype?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Seems like a good deal. I bet it would be amazing to collect or race... :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say the glass is crystal clear... if there was some!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought a similar one on eBay about 3 years ago. don't recall the sellers name right now. he had two listed. a couple bidders got in a big war over the Non-Mag chassis and I sniped and won the Mag chassis at opening bid around $25.00 if memory serves me. it isn't as fast as a regular 4-gear chassis and I still haven't found a body that will fit it nicely. maybe I should list it for a tad under the other one that didn't sell? LOL. did I read right that Bob (which Bob) actually has a factory prototype? I have read that they were going to roll them out, but I don't recal why they didn't. perspiring minds want to know.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sort of Al...*

BobZ has one of Bill's prototypes. Likely runs as well or better than any _factory_ prototype you could find though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> BobZ has one of Bill's prototypes. Likely runs as well or better than any _factory_ prototype you could find though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*YES*,

Bill could show _all_ the manufacturers a thing or two.

Top notch. :thumbsup:
(at least the stuff he lets us see)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I know for sure that the dually chassis, as it was built, was too long to fit the available AFX semi body. Bobzilla also has a magna-traction dually with a semi body. For a clean fit, the mudflaps, rear guide and hanger bracket had to be removed. The pix are currently AWOL. 










The first one...on a T-jet. Uses a a lap joint to siamese the gear plate sections. The t-jet build-up has the advantage of having all the gears easily removed so they can be dropped in or removed as required for set up and adjustment.

[ame=http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/?action=view&current=MOV05722.flv]







[/ame]

To get respectable performance the gear set up has to be spot on. This runs a t-jet arm and Tuff Ones magnets










I liked Bob's magna-dually so much I built one for myself too... on a standard magnatraction with a 6 ohm green/green...this ones wicked fast...basket handles removed and re-worked for body fitment. Again careful gear set-up is the secret.










Obviously the body work must be adapted to suit. The Area 51 shuttle reflects a blend of the Aurora tow truck and stake bed.










The Banana split was a straight forward slice and dice. I still havent painted this poor thing. 










The Magic Bus is on a standard four gear. The chassis was an e-bay debacle that arrived with a cockeyed tandem section and a wheezed armature because it had no clearance at the gearplate and sported poly-mags. The bodywork resulted from a sirplus of Woodys. 










Here's the quick fix for gear plate chunks that arent quite right. This one arrived for repair with the tandem gears set to close to the factory plate. Rather than cut up another good one; it was spaced back to allow the proper clearance and gussetted along the side. I like to fuse them together with a hot iron. Ideally the lap joint WITH the side gusset provides strength and reliability we like to see. 










SJ'sTank project during some reskims to get the bodywork straightened out.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Behold the amazing duality of...*

Dr. Hall's rear axle treatment! From the video, the 6 x TJet looks plenty fast to me and it's gotta be pretty stable to haul out when hauling a car. as usual, you're work is simply awesomenarious!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::hat:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dog Dish Central... it happens.*

... Like a planetary confluence... just step back and gaze. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> BobZ has one of Bill's prototypes. Likely runs as well or better than any _factory_ prototype you could find though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nuther you got that right...it runs smooooooooooooth baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bill this was a fun thread to pop into for some Hall-a-rific dualy pics Dude!

Bob...one happy camper...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill - amazing not to have one or two but a whole bunch, man that is a ton of work!


----------

